# Oyster Shells in culture mix... how?



## Kavanaru (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, this is a more or less basic question, but I better ask for feedback of all of you using this additive...

Since I have started growing Slippers (for the records, this is not since that long ago), I have read that for addiding crushed oyster shells to teh medium is beneficial for many Paphiopedilum species... I have never used oysters in my culture substrats because I have always had dolomite or other calcareous rocks at hand... now, after New Years Eve celebration, I have ended up with a huge amoiunt of oyster shells in the kitchen (ca. 50 shells!), and was wondering whether I should use them instead of just throwing them in the trash...

So far, I have cleaned them and cooked them twice, before washing to ensure no organic rests are still attached...

Is there any especial treatment that should be applied to the shells, before crushing and using them?

Does the addition of shells really improve the growth? Any further benefits compared to addition of calcareous rocks?

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2011)

The shells will need to be pulverized pretty well. If you've been happy with your growing results on dolomite and other forms of limestone then I wouldn't spend the time to use the oyster shell.

Have you kept up with the recent thread on Ca addition?

The only potential difference /advantage depending on how you look at it, is that oyster shell can suck up phosphate (holding it for slow release later). But this may not be an advantage if you are getting good results with your present fertilizer/potting mix/irrigation water combination.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is an interesting thread

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18027


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 1, 2011)

Rick said:


> The shells will need to be pulverized pretty well. If you've been happy with your growing results on dolomite and other forms of limestone then I wouldn't spend the time to use the oyster shell.
> 
> Have you kept up with the recent thread on Ca addition?



Thanks Rick... actually, the question was more trying to find some use to the shells... not really that I need it per se... so far I have had good results with Dolomite sand and calcareous rock...


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> Thanks Rick... actually, the question was more trying to find some use to the shells... not really that I need it per se... so far I have had good results with Dolomite sand and calcareous rock...




Then unless you want to try a side by side experiment with a matched group of plants with dolomite vs oyster shell, I wouldn't upset your present culture.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 1, 2011)

Rick said:


> Then unless you want to try a side by side experiment with a matched group of plants with dolomite vs oyster shell, I wouldn't upset your present culture.



hehe could be worth the money.. Dolomite is pretty expensive, and seen the amount of oyster shells left for free after New Years Eve in France


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, the old "come on baby! I got some oysters; lets rock in the New Year!" thing eh!? oke:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 1, 2011)

I want those oysters! I love European oysters! Well, not Belon's...they make my mouth taste like metal....Like I sucked a penny for 3 days....


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Oh, the old "come on baby! I got some oysters; lets rock in the New Year!" thing eh!? oke:



exactly.... LOL


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> exactly.... LOL


Alors, you crazy Frenchmen! oke:


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh this post was about an oyster orgy

I thought it had something to do with orchid culture.


----------



## mormodes (Jan 2, 2011)

Rick said:


> Oh this post was about an oyster orgy
> 
> I thought it had something to do with orchid culture.



What did you expect? We sit around all day looking at sexual organs. :rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2011)

mormodes said:


> What did you expect? We sit around all day looking at sexual organs. :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 2, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> hehe could be worth the money.. Dolomite is pretty expensive, and seen the amount of oyster shells left for free after New Years Eve in France


 Crush away! go for it & just rotate the use.


----------

